# A Personal Tribute To Our Bridge Kids



## FeatherRiverSam

*My FeatherRiver Sam ~SAMMIE~*

FeatherRiverSam ~Sammie~
October 13, 1995 > June 2, 2008

Sammie was my first golden. Although I grew up with English Setters I always knew a golden would be my first dog, but because of work and living conditions I was unable to take on a pup during my earlier years. When I finally took an early retirement and moved to the mountains getting a golden retriever moved to the very top of the list.

The story behind how I got her is almost unbelievable but due to space limitations I won't go into detail other than to say there's no doubt in my mind we were meant to be together from the very beginning. Having been around dogs all my life I had a pretty good idea on what I wanted to share with her...hunting & fly fishing were at the very top of that list.

She truly proved herself in both these area's and we fished blue ribbon streams, lakes and rivers throughout this country. We fished and hunted from rafts, kayaks, drift boats and an assortment of prams. As well as hiking into beautiful remote wilderness areas where Sammie was always at home and made the trip that much more enjoyable.

In 2006' I got a Boston Whaler as I had found myself in far too many dangerous situations out on the bigger water when the winds kicked up and things got rough. So along with my fly fishing sites I also joined a Boston Whaler site. Sammie was ten years old but still a total puppy at heart. We spent more time on that boat together than I dreamed was possible.

I often kidded on the various fly fishing boards I was on that you could spot me by the golden retriever riding the bow of one of my prams or the bow of my whaler. That if you had meant me you more than likely had meant my dog...we were never apart. I meant one of my now closest friends that way through Sammie out on the lake. He, one of the top guides on the lake, also had a trout dog that I'm sad to say he lost recently. We've named two of our more productive coves after them, Madie's Cove & Sammie's Cove. They both loved the lake so very much it just seemed fitting that the lake should carry their names.

There's so much I'd like to tell about this special girl but again space limits my story. She was so well behaved on the water...to this day I can still picture her standing by my side knee deep in some beautiful run watching me cast to working trout. How I wish I'd gotten at least one picture of all those magical moments spent together a stream.

I entered my Boston Whaler in an international photography contest sponsored by Boston Whaler. I had a picture of my boat in the shallows of a near by lake with Sammie on the bow. I titled the picture "Magic Moments". We won that contest and there's no doubt in my mind that having Sammie on the bow was the reason why. I've attached this picture which was the cover shot of the Boston Whaler Memories Calendar in 2007'.

She loved family and kids in particular. We'd have baseball games with the neighborhood kids where she'd play center field. No ball ever got by her.

I lost Sammie to cancer...she gave it a tough go...my vets had given her a couple of weeks when it was first diagnosed...she went on another seven months. She was almost 13 when she decided it was her time to go.

I sure miss her, she gave me so much. And now I try to teach Woody, my current goofball rescue golden, everything she taught me. And through Woody she brought me to this wonderful forum and all of you.

Some pictures of my sweet girl, my cover girl...Sammie

*MAGIC MOMENTS*
























~Pete ~Woody~ and always in my heart ~Sammie~


----------



## gold4me

*My Goldens*

We have had 7 goldens over the past 30+ years. Five of those incredible goldens are waiting for us at the Bridge. I couldn't pick just one of them for a tribute so I am going to share a bit about each. 
Zachary, my first golden, was my protector, my support and my traveling partner. He made me smile, he made me feel safe and oh what fun we had hiking and swimming. He taught me the true meaning of unconditional love and was the beginning of my love for goldens.
Jake came next and taught me patience and consistency. He was very naughty and just when I thought I was getting no where he would look deep into my heart with those beautiful brown eyes. He knew I needed some cuddle time before the next naughty behavior. I knew with Jake every rule had to be followed exactly otherwise Jake took over. He did so with a twinkle in his eyes that said "gotta ya"
Pete was THE most incredible, lovable golden with a heart so tender. I learned quickly that he was a golden that needed training with love and not to be pushed too hard. He knew my feelings and many times sat with me just when I needed that extra hug golden style. His eyes were always and forever full of love.
Beau was my funny boy. Life was to be lived with gusto. I never knew when he would figure out something to make me laugh. He learned to open doors and would so often open the back door and peek out to see if I saw him, he would toss his toys in the air and then check to see if I was looking. He needed to make me smile and then he was happy. 
Emmy was my little girl. She was a flirt with, not me, but my husband. She took over the job of helping Beau through the loss of Pete and brought him back from deep grief along with my husband and me. She loved playing rough with Beau and yet was such a little girly girl. Her eyes made everyone melt. She looked into my whole being with her eyes.
What have I learned from my golden kids? I learned unconditional love, patience, forgiveness and laughter. I learned what it was like to be greeted with pure joy at the end of the day. I learned the incredible wonderful feeling of a warm furry head leaning on me and looking at ME like I was the best person in the world. I have been blessed to have had my 5 precious goldens and as painful and heartbreaking as it is to lose them it is a small price to pay for the years I had of their love.


----------



## Jenny.watts

*Encouragement at the time of the death of Tommy*

Hello everyone and especially if you have just lost your loved pet.

I am posting as a person who no longer owns a golden retriever because Tommy (13 and 11 months)my dear best friend and family member, became ill and died over the course of a few hours just after the vet had sent him home....horrible unsuspected tumours in lung that burst with no signs. He suffered for an hour and I will never forget the look of it in his eyes. But I got him to the vet as quickly as I could and then it was the end.
I wanted to share with you what happened after. I was looking at this site and read about the Rainbow Bridge for the first time two days after losing Tommy. I was in bed, I was crying and distressed. Then I thought that I should get up and just get a little bit of the spirit of my dog and his love for life. What would he be saying to me? 
so I got up and started to throw open the windows and freshen up the house. I was asking for a sign. If only he could let me know that he was ok but I was not really expecting one on this dark morning. Imagine my amazement when I looked out of the front window and saw a full on rainbow right over the road where I live and disappearing behind my house! It felt like more than a coincidence. The next day came and I again fell into despair, thinking as I was driving about 30 miles away from my home that I did not know how to bear it and I wished I could have some relief. Again, just a minute later, there was another rainbow in the sky over the place that I was driving towards which is the town my daughter lives in and where Tommy used to happily stay and join their family.
This helped so much but there is one more.
I was at work exactly one week after and trying to hold myself together as I was sitting in assembly with the children. The time of the assembly was the same time that Tommy was dying the week before. I was thinking about the Rainbow bridge and how its picture language helps me to think that our lovely Goldens do have a soul and a real connection with us. I was wondering what would Tommy say to me if he could? Trying to let my mind be clear of the 'white noise' of guilt and pain.
Time to sing. Usually the school songs were a bit dismal and certainly not uplifting to the mind so I was not really listening. That is until I heard that there was a rainbow in the song.
The first song (with the Rainbow in it) was the Stevie Wonder's 'As/Always' and about unconditional love. If any of God's creation knows about unconditional love then these lovely dogs surely do. Imagine your dear Golden singing that to you and listen carefully to the words, especially where the rainbow burns out the stars...the images are very powerful.
My thoughts were that I was blessed with that love. Immediately afterwards the song that was chosen was 'Touch the Sky' 'by Julie Fowless which was featured in the Disney movie 'Brave' The words are fantastic and they told me that Tommy is now chasing the wind and touching the sky so proud, like an Eagle... out of his old stiff body that was causing him pain. He feels like a young dog again and I must be glad of that. 

I could never prove it but I do think I had real messages. Its such a struggle but every day I try to think positive thoughts about him and not the grief ones about how I could have done more or known more. If they come I let them stay a while because they have to be faced and then I listen to those songs!

I am a 60 year old lady now but I knew I would have Tommy when I was a little girl as my doctor had a Golden Retriever who used to run up the stairs and lick me and my sister as we lay all spotty in bed. Straight away I knew I wanted one in my life. Then at a time of great trouble in my life I got my puppy Tommy who was my rainbow bridge right up to 2 weeks ago.
RIP Tommy? I don't think so. I think he is having a good time over that rainbow chasing the wind and touching the sky!

If you have recently lost your dear one please accept my sincere and deep sympathy because I know how you are feeling. It has helped me to share my experiences and I pray that you may find peace in your situation and remember the bond of love that you had and that I think you will find again.
love
Jenny 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## buckleysmommy

I just want to leave tribute to my sweet Kieanoh. I just lost him in the end of September to lung cancer. He was only 5 and the cancer was aggressive only leaving me with him for one month after diagnosis. His favorite thing in the world was just to be with me and follow me anywhere I would go. He was my best friend and showed me unconditional love. He will truly be missed by everyone who knew him. He was my first golden after always wanting one and was a big and beautiful golden who I will never forget.


----------



## randi

*For my Christi*

We got to the pet store an hour before you were scheduled to arrive, just as the lady from the rescue group had suggested. You weren't even out of the SUV when we came over and told the driver we were there to take you to your new home. You were so beautiful, so sweet! The lady from the rescue group made me promise we wouldn't change our minds. You had a rough early life, a Christmas puppy then chained in a rocked backyard through all kinds of Florida weather and ignored. It took you a couple of weeks to get settled in, but when we heard that first splash from the pool we knew you had decided you would keep us. The first couple of years you had a very special job..keeping your sick dad company and you were great at it. You made certain he stayed busy by letting him know when you had gone for a swim so he would dry you and rub your belly. You would climb into his recliner with him and watch dude movies or just hang out with him, laying on the floor next to him. It made me feel better going off to work each day knowing you were home with him being his best bud. After we said our last goodbye to him we moved from sunny Florida to windy Kansas where you learned all about farm life when visiting at your Aunt Pam's place. You loved running around the farm, usually ending up in the pond with a huge smile on your face. You were part of a pack there and that made you happy! No matter where we were, at the end of the day we would snuggle in bed together and you would get your last belly rub of the day. Things were really quiet at our home, so we spent a lot of time traveling and camping. You were awesome at both! You had long ago learned car rides were great and stops on long trips were fun because you got to meet new people and dogs and smell lots of interesting things. Most of our traveling took us through Colorado and when we moved there it was hard to tell who was happier, you or me. Life there with your new dad was wonderful. You loved snow and made snow doggie angels whenever you could. We traveled all over and showed your dad that life was much better with a dog, especially one who was loved as much as you! Remember all those times I had to assure him you were loved, not spoiled? He learned it was perfectly normal to go for a ride in the Jeep because you wanted to. You were happy, happy, happy! Two years later we moved to Tennessee. You thought it was great to have a nice yard to patrol and decks to lay in the sun. We noticed you were slowing down, but we thought it was just because you were getting older. We took you to the vet lots of times for little things and then for arthritus. She wanted to run blood work before putting you on medication. I wasn't worried because your blood work was perfect a few months before. The doctor came in and said she wanted to run some more tests because your liver numbers were off. She took you to another room and when you came back with her she had tears in her eyes. She told me you were very sick, most likely with an awful cancer, hemangiosarcoma in your liver and spleen. It turned out to be so advanced we decided against chemo for you and tried really hard to spend the rest of your life giving you everything you wanted and all the love we could. Saying goodbye was heartbreaking and life without you is incredibly lonely and sad. You were the most loving, affectionate soul...my very best friend. I am so glad you were my sweetie and I hope I was able to help you on your journey through life as much as you helped me. You were my everything. You will be forever missed until we are together again.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too

I want to leave a tribute to my sweet Rylee girl. She left us way too soon just five days short of her 9th birthday which was on Christmas Eve. She had pancreatitis and I just assumed we would treat it and go on with our lives. The vet never gave us any indication that we could lose her over this. She was a big daddy's girl but her mommy is having a worse time dealing with this. Miss you girl!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Today marks six weeks that you've been gone, Rylee girl. We had another five inches of snow today and dad missed you helping with the snow blowing. The deck is piled high with snow since dad doesn't have to keep it cleaned off for you anymore. You are missing some off the deepest snow we've had in years. You would have loved it! Forever in our hearts, goofy girl.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

My 10 year old golden, Emma, was suddenly taken by cancer three years ago today. Within 24 hours of being diagnosed, she was gone and my heart was shattered. She was my second golden, but the first that I had purchased with my own money after graduating from college and being on my own. She was a golden owners dream come true. 

I picked her out from a litter of 10. She was the puppy that wandered off on her own and away from the pack. She was the one that came over and licked my toes just like my previous golden had. She was the roundest and biggest of the bunch and the only one interested in chasing after a ball. I knew she was the one for me.

She grew into a water loving, dock jumping, ultimate retriever. The first time I put her in the water...she sank! But she came up swimming and splashing. Your arm would give out from throwing the ball or training dummy before she was ready to quit. 

Emma loved to snuggle and there were many mornings that I wanted to stay in bed with her instead of going to work. She was always looking out the window when I returned home in the evening. Emma would get super excited if I put my swimsuit on...we were headed to the pool! She turned green from being in the chlorine so much! 

She would spend endless hours ice fishing with my dad...patiently waiting for a blue gill to be pulled from the hole. If the fish weren't coming fast enough, she was known to steal a fish or two from another fisherman nearby and proudly bring it to my dad for him.  Always the helper.

The picture of Emma looking at the pool was taken one week before she died. I think she knew.

Emma didn't suffer in the end, and for that I'm grateful, but it just happened way too quickly. One evening we were in the back yard playing and the next morning she was very sick. Within 24 hours, she was gone, but will be in my heart forever.

Allison


----------



## SoCal Golden Lover

*Romeo*

It has been a full year now since my beloved Romeo passed away. He died at nine years old from hermangiosarcoma. He literally went from perfect health and hiking on a Saturday morning to being gone late the same afternoon in the emergency room. I have had many dogs, all of whom died in old age, which gives one time to get ready for the inevitable. The suddenness of this was unbelievable. This is the first time I've been able to write about him, but during the last year I spent many hours on GRF, reading about the grief of others and sharing it silently. It was beyond helpful, and now I feel I can finally share. 

A year later the pain is less. There are still occasional tears, but the good memories flood in.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*After I Forget You*

AFTER I FORGET YOU

But I know I never will, my heart aches with the space you filled and the emptiness I now feel. But in time fond memories will help fill the void. Big brown eyes that followed my every move, a cold wet nose that told us when it was your dinner time, a bark or two when it was time to go to the dog park, or have coffee at Peet’s with the guys. You were my best buddy, a trusted companion, always there in good and bad. You slept beside my bed when I was ill. After I forget you, the joy you brought into my life will always be there and never fade, and I’ll remember why. After I forget you, a strand of hair on a shirt or pair of pants will bring you back, so I never will. After I forget you, but I know I never will, I’ll remember how very lucky we were to have you in our life, a road traveled way to short. After I forget you, a tear will fill my eye for no reason, and a sense of emptiness will rush in. Happy memories will eventually take it’s place, after I forget you, but I know I never will.

After I forget you………I will always remember. Our Boy, Rookie, the best doggie ever.
Went to the Rainbow Bridge May 8, 2014 at 3:10 pm, at home in the loving arms of his Mom and Dad after a 10 month battle with Mast Cell Cancer.


----------



## Hudson

*Asha 13 years filled with love and joy*

Asha, was the most delightful puppy when she came into our lives and brighten Jessies' life. She frolicked with him,and made him feel young again with her endearing ways. She was an adorable puppy, mischievous and loving.

She soon found her affinity and love of the water and was a great swimmer. Her face was so animated each time she went to the beach,she loved to leap thru the water chasing little fish in the shallows and on occasion swam following a fin out to sea, with great relief ...it was a dolphin. Asha was at ease in the water and often would just tred water in the pool waiting for a splash of water to delight her. She once swam out quite deep... intrigued by a passing seal, with an audience watching, wishing her ashore for fear of sharks......she was fascinated by the sea and could always spot a passing fin or dolphin passing by.

Asha had a mind of her own and would gently guide me on each walk, and head to the beach, most times I would take her lead and she would get her wish.... a dip in the ocean, she loved to just drop into the water and cover her nose, as one tribute from a former dog sitter said' she should have been born with fins and scales not paws and fur.'

In recent times, she loved to accompany me on my stand up paddleboard,laying on the front, with great balance and enjoying the rideLike a Princess 

She was much loved patient of the vets over the years and would oblige the vet with any request, they could lay her on her back with her legs in the air ..a silly smile on her face and she would still be in that position if the vet left the room and came back several minutes later.The flowers and card on her recent passing was a testament to their affection and love for her was evident as each nurse ,staff member and vet wrote a beautiful message about her.

Asha was always the first one at the door each morning for her walk, and was always waiting by the garage door on my return from the gym to greet me. She had personality plus and would greet family and guests alike with a soft toy in her mouth.

Asha was a loving golden girl,I could melt into her and feel the mutual love as she cuddled... she always offered her paw for more. Her gaze and eyes were always filled with unconditional love.... I miss that look.

Each birthday and there were 13 joy filled years ... was celebrated with her four legged friends and owners and she always knew it was her special day and would pose for the camera. She also delighted in Christmas and a new stuffed toy wrapped for her under the tree for her and Hudson.

I will never forget at Torey’s wedding Asha and Hudson were included in the family photo and as we all grouped for the photo all looking at the photographer... where was Asha looking ... at me... to her I was the one who took the photos so she turned to me.

Another story, my friend Faye was dog sitting and both Hudson and Asha were at her place, secured with long ropes on their collars so she had more control of them, she went inside quickly for something and came back out and no Asha... a frantic search for Miss Asha, Missing.... how would I ever forgive her for losing Asha thought poor Faye!! Well Asha returned some time later, wet, soggy and dragging the long rope behind her. It seems she took herself thru the bush land to the beach for a dip and then returned, the angels were watching over her that day... as how the rope didnt get tangled around a tree or rocks in the ocean was a miracle.

She had an amazing desire wanting to enter and investigate friends homes... checking out each room or enter a shop especailly the pet shop....a real female inquisitive trait.

Asha gave us so much love and joy in her 13 years… in my heart for ever more.. until we meet again….her parting gift… a little green heart placed between Hudson and I… She will never be forgotten, my beautiful angel now in Heaven and running free at the Rainbow bridge.

21/04/2001 ... 12/05/2014 RIP my sweet Princess Asha.


----------



## TerJ

Tribute to Chase. https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qcwsxndg3gugm8/Chase_heart.m4v?dl=0


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Liam*

I know no one can post replies in here as this forum was set up for just tribute posts to our loved ones. Well it is now time I put a post in here for my boy Liam.

I was interested in getting a second Golden in 2005 and I search petfinders.com for a few months. I was not interested at that time for a pup and was looking to adopted something a year of age or older. In Nov. of 2005 I came across Liam's picture on the web site. However the shelter was calling him "Jackie". I went in Philadelphia (an hour away from me) and when I got there I was not able to see him as he was off the adoption list until they cleared up an ear infection he had. So several days later I called and he was back on the list again. I went back in and met him in a private room. His eyes and face were so sweet. Then before coming over to me he grabbed a toy off the floor and brought it over with him and he put his head in my lap. I was hooked. I knew then I was going to fill out the paper work for him. He was not neutered then so he had to get that done before they released him. Then I went back in Philly for the 3rd time to finally pick him up. At that time he was so underweight as they found him wondering the streets. He was house broken and knew basic commands so someone had him and I believe somehow lost him. I am sure whoever lost him their hearts must have been devastated. 

Liam was an energetic boy at first that my other Golden at the time (Lyndi) who was about 6 then was probably thinking what did you bring home?  In all honestly over Liam's entire life he was such a good boy and he loved all people and dogs. He loved to snuggle with you if you sat on the couch with him or if you dared to sit on the floor he would always try to sit on your lap even up to his very last days he still would do this. 

Liam was my heart dog and I will forever miss him. 2 years ago I bought a cemetery plot and headstone for myself and I had a Likeness of Liam engraved on the back of my head stone. 

Here are some pictures ;

Here is Liam when I first brought him home and how skinny he was.









Here is a funny picture of Liam in 2007 wondering why I am not outside with him.









Here is Liam in 2010.









Liam 2012









Liam 2014









Here is the back of my headstone.









And finally a short video of Liam who loved to "talk" when he was happy. I love at the end of this video how he comes over to me.


----------



## Tuppygolden

*Lily (6/8/04-4/6/15)*

My Lily girl passed in april. When we got her she was such a troublemaker, one of the spunkiest puppies I have ever met. She was a lot of work that first year! But like a true golden she became an incredibly gentle and loyal friend. We live in a very small town and everyone knew and loved Lily. Our UPS man brought her treats every time he visited the house. She brought so much joy to me and my mother and everyone who met her. My friends made special visits to the house to see Lily and enjoy her goofy personality. She always brought everyone who entered our house shoe as a welcome gift. She was so gentle and lively, it was like she never stopped smiling. She was diagnosed with cancer in early november and fought hard though the disease certainly took its toll on her. We decided to put her down right after Easter. I remember coming home that friday and she did not get up to greet me. No welcome home shoe, then we knew it was time. I have had goldens before, I grew up with the breed but Lily was special. She transcended dog to me and was a best friend. My life without her is missing a certain spark, I still walk in the door and fight the urge to yell LIL!! As I did for ten years. She was pure joy and happiness and to say she is missed is an understatement. I wish more people got to enjoy her lovely presence on this earth.


----------



## Jud

*Cara. The embodiment of 'Man's Best Friend'*

The moment I have been dreading since I picked up Cara in my arms at 7 weeks old and we became one...happened in mid-July. She died after 7 weeks from that most aggressive cancer that affects the most gentle breed, Hemangiosarcoma. In 2003 my Dad passed from Alzheimer's and it was 'Chanel the 'Golden' owned by a dear friend, who seemed to understand over the years before and at his passing, what I was feeling.. thus my time with Chanel was the only time I got to 'relax and be happy'. Chanel passed right after my Dad. I decided right there and then to find her as I knew she was out there. Two Vets had advertised that they had bred their two champion Goldens to make a litter of 'healthy, intelligent goldens'. I contacted them right away and as fate would have it, the list had been closed but...they had decided not to keep a puppy so I could have the last puppy. The only problem being..I'd have to take the last puppy left without any choice. I accepted. About a week later I wrote to Mrs Vet  and basically told her I knew she couldn't promise me anything but I described my experience with 'Chanel' and everything about her and I was looking for her in my Golden puppy. Surprise! She wrote back that she was very moved by my note and that she thought..indeed...that she had my puppy! The problem was is that all the local adopters ahead of us (we were 200 miles away) had met the puppies and loved her. She told me to get over here an hour before the first adopters appt and if if was meant to be..I'd take off with the puppy and she'd just tell everyone that she had decided to keep one of the 8, after all. It took 5 seconds for me to see Cara and scoop her out of the puppy basket and hold her in my arms as we both stared t each other thinking 'There you are' . We were home in two hours and the happiest 12 years of my life was to follow. From the moment she entered the house..until the moment she was about to pass in my arms....the only thing Cara needed was my voice to teach her (as a puppy) or guide her (as an adult) into learning my very strict but with love (no running into street...etc) rules. As she understood me without any problem (I was a Cara-whisperer?), Cara never went made in the house, never broke anything, never grabbed any food or ate anything unless I said 'OK'. When we walked I would talk to her at crossings and certain directions ..and she would just follow my instructions. I wanted her to experience as much of my life with me...as she could. That meant being a calm, intelligent and loving girl. She was all that and more and we shared more adventures together than most Goldens could dream of because she just knew how to act in any situation. Most...her heart burst with love for me..and anyone else she momentarily met and she won over every person she decided to meet. She had, IMHO, the most beautiful face I had ever seen on a female golden  When I was away from her...I looked at her photos on the phone at night in bed and made believe we were in our usual spoon position. My partner, btw, loved our relationship and was almost...almost as important to Cara...as i was 
The only time we were not together was when I had to fly somewhere or a short dinner out with friends at night (even then...I would take her in the car and let her sleep...she'd rather be in the car near me than left at home) I taught her many games and as she only barked when she wanted me to play with her...we developed over the year 'Bad Dog'. It was a game where she would act like a menacing dog! Barking at me and chasing me and biting me (well..putting her mouth on my arm and pretending)...when people would see my Cara play-act...they were amazed. I think that it truly takes evolved thought process to understand such a detailed, multi-faceted game. Most....Cara was like a being from another planet where all the creatures are 'good, compassionate, intelligent and beautiful'. She touched so many lives that the cards and sadness has rippled throughout the NY area and well into other states and even France as everyone in both our families loved her as well as those who got to know her, as well. But no one can imagine what I feel. When that moment came in mid-july when I held her in my arms and she went to sleep...it was the 'fear that I had forseen'...from the moment I looked down into her eyes holding her as a puppy when we first met. No matter how many more Goldens I own....Cara will always be 'That dog'. The 'Little Girl' that I loved...maybe too much. Thanks for reading such a long story PS Cara also saved my life by licking for a month at one spot on my knee. I finally had it checked out and there was the beginning of a serious disease growing under the skin. All cured and just a bad memory...because of Cara. I'd like to post photos buy I don't know how to just download from my file onto the site. When I learn..I shall do so.


----------



## kmb

*tribute to my Amber*

Hi Everyone,
I have not been very active here on the list. I wanted to let you know that my beloved Amber lost her battle with Cancer in July. We found a tumor on her liver that was to large for surgery so we brought her home and gave her the best 3 months we could. She was happy and feeling great right up to the end. Once she started showing signs of decline I decided to end her suffering. That was the hardest thing I had to do but knew it was the best for my gal. She wasn't eating or drinking and if I did get anything down it came right back up. She was a registered therapy dog and continued her work up till the end of June. At her last therapy visit I took the picture that I am sending with this post. We were at a college during exam week. I did not notice the circle on the floor or how it positioned itself above Ambers head till after I took the picture. She is now my Angel in heaven and I miss her so much everyday


----------



## L.Rocco

~~Kid- 07/10/2003-21/07/2015~~


Since I first saw this thread I knew I would write a tribute to my lovely Kid, but I needed some more time to grieve and deal with his loss, because I wanted to give him the very best memorial I could. I know tributes are naturally sad because they talk about someone close to our hearts who has left us, but I wanted to make this tribute truly a celebration of my dear friend’s life, so I won’t talk about loss, I will talk about love, loyalty and friendship. 

When I was four I moved to the US with my parents for a little while, and I had a hard time adjusting at first. But while we were there I fell in love with the golden retrievers I saw on the park, so my parents promised me that when we went back home the following year I would get one. So for Christmas 2003 I got the most adorable puppy ever, who I named Kid.

The memory of when I first saw him is one that is forever engraved in my heart; he was a tiny cream colored puppy, with the softest fur and sweetest eyes. He was a great friend during my whole childhood, and I was incredibly proud to call such a loving and beautiful dog mine. My heart wasn’t the only one he stole; he was a big part of my family’s life. Everyone had a special and unique relationship with him; he made sure everyone felt important and loved. 

But of all the people who knew him, I was by far the luckiest; I had him in very different moments of my life, so our relationship changed as I grew up and he grew older. He was a child’s best friend and a teenager’s favorite companion. And I was always very proud of him; to me he was the prettiest and sweetest dog alive. 

Kid wasn’t a big golden, everyone mistook him for a female or a puppy, he was very delicate and I loved that about him. I loved staring at his eyes and I loved running my fingers through his fur. He was also a very healthy dog, he might have been old but he still had a lot of energy. I am very grateful that the only time he got really sick, was when his time had come, and even then he didn’t suffer for long.

Kid had a very dignified ending, he visited his old house one last time, said some goodbyes, and left this world the same way he lived his life, surrounded by love.


----------



## MiaLove

Amber & Casey 
Casey (older female pictured) passed away recently. Less than 6 months ago. Mia (puppy) is our single golden now, which is still different to us, since we typically are a two dog family. 
Anyway, Casey was a 'different' dog(I mean that in the most loving way!) I knew Casey since I was 3. And she always had a few things about her, that could've possibly been seen as problems, but we loved her that way.
One thing is, and we've been to the vet about this multiple times, she ate a lot.
We only gave her 1 large cup a day--same as our other golden, at the time, Amber. But Casey weighed 120, while Amber weighed 90. Turns out Casey would sneak over to MULTIPLE neighbors houses and steal their dogs food! We put a stop to that right away, but Casey liked to eat, knawing on grass In summer--"with our sheep!" and eating all the snow "before it melts" in winter.
Casey was afraid of storms, she'd wedge herself behind the couch or in the bathtub and refuse to move. I could always make her feel better by holding her paw, which she always held out. Like thats all she needed. Not shake, just hold it. And she'd know it was okay.
My favorite quality of Casey's(if I had to pick one) is how, if she heard you crying, she'd show up out of nowhere and be there by you. She didn't look to be pet, just to comfort you. Shed lay her head on your knees and just sit there. She was my only dog to do that. And shed never get up until you did first, or if you told her, "thanks Case." 
Truly a great dog. Sadly we did what was best and put her down at 13yrs. Her kidneys began to fail and her memory began to go. She didnt suffer much, as the warning signs we're early and noticeable. Which is the best we couldve hoped for our girl.
Amber. I dont have any pictures of Amber on my phone, but I'll tell you a bit about her and my dad. 
I believe every dog chooses their owners, like we choose them. Casey seemed to choose everybody, depending on who needed her comfort the most. Amber chose my dad. Something no one will argue with here. She wouldn't even go into the house if my dad wasn't in yet. 
Even at 14, she'd try to jump around & play when hed let her out of the house in the morning. 
When she was 15, her hips started to sink and then arthritis worsened, and soon she wouldn't eat. But she still tried to get up and go see my dad, (working In a shop by our house), even when we had to carry her down the stairs. 
How did Amber live so long? Let me tell you something.. 
she got ran over twice(once by a car and once by a Chevy truck), 
she ate pizza crust, hot dogs, Mac n' cheese,etc., 
she had cancer at 14, hip dsyplacia, dementia, etc, 
she didnt live to be 15.5 because of her diet, bloodline, etc. Amber lived to be 15 because of my dad.
My dad helped Amber walk again after being run over by that truck. He layed by her after she went deaf and the lightning scared her. And he was there through her last 4 days at home when she couldn't walk by herself. And he was there in the end.
When we saw that she wasn't going to go on her own, we brought her in. We needed comfort at that time, and to know it was the right thing to do. As Amber received a shot, to relax her, she actually stopped breathing. And the vet went on with the euthanasia shot. But that just proved how ready she really was and that it was time.
Amber and Casey, Gone from our lives but left something golden in our hearts.We will meet again.. Amen


----------



## Anne Drefs Kasputis

*My beautiful Gracey of Golden Hay Meadow*

...a piece of my heart has left me and the pain in devastating...she was 9 years old and hermangiosarcoma took her so swiftly.....


----------



## Zee9

*Marley and US*

Marley was born on mothers day in 2009. he quickly found a family with my friend and their little family. he grew up with their daughter Dara who is a sweetheart herself. i never met Marley and due to the friend moving away i never got a chance to visit their family either.

2014 - i heard about my friend having some problems and out of unforeseen circumstances Marley could not be taken care off, he emailed all his friends asking if someone could watch Marley for 6 months. My wife and i gladly signed up not knowing how many sofas we would have to replace, or how many shoes we may lose etc.

We drove to Allentown, PA (not realizing that its father's day) and met the person who drove Marley from North Carolina. i kept telling my wife during the car ride that we don't even know what we signed up for....... it was a hot day and we met him and instantly fell in love. i mean it took a whole 3 seconds and we were smitten.....

Marley was probably the most handsome boy on the block but it was his unconditional love and naughtiness that just made him irresistable to ignore. after a month i asked my friend if i could keep him and he said that would really help with his situation so Marley was officially ours now.

he was a very obedient dog but due to the previous lack of attention to him he had weakened his legs (not being walked at all) overweight with very sad eyes.... i had told my wife that if we did take on this task since she wanted it so much it would be her responsibility to take care of him. (of course that never happened since i fell in love with my boy within the first 3 seconds) Our relationship (between the wife and me) was quite rocky due to a new marriage but Marley took it upon himself to help us find a way to make that perfect Bond. if i was taking him for a walk he would not leave until my wife came along. and vice e versa. he loved the car more than he liked swimming in water. i guess my friend used to take him for long drives. he did hate that funny feeling if you were on a fast turn..... which intern made me a better driver. He only liked getting sick at night so that we had to make an expensive visit to the ER. thankfully i got him medical insurance before either of us got it. we knew that he was the most important part of the family.

at 3 occasions he was out with my wife and got himself into serious trouble. he knocked over a neighbor while off leash who had a hairline fracture on her knee, the second time around he was peeing blood (luckily it turned out to be only a UTI), the third time around he swallowed a tennis ball. Marley was always very frightened to do anything wrong inside our apt. i guess he must have been screamed at before he came to us so we would always have to walk him down to throw up as he just would not do anything in the apt.at all three occasions he was alone with my wife and as any ignorant husband id be upset with her thinking she was to blame...... i remember telling a friend of mine that god forbid if anything happened to Marley id never be able to forgive my wife.

Dec 2016 - my wife left to help her father thru a tough surgery on nov 15th and was meant to come back only in Jan 2017. we would chat 5 times a day via FaceTime (marley had already made our relationship the best i could ever ask for) and she would want to see our boy every few hours. i had to start eating a banana everyday just so he could get his 3 pieces. i had to make my breakfast on time so he could get his half toast on time. Work was slow and Marley seemed depressed that the family was not complete but at the airport my wife had whispered it into his ear that she had to go for this family issue and would be back soon. he always understood us no matter what language we spoke to him in (hindi, punjabi, english or german). 

on dec 16th around 00:30am he seemed rather uncomfortable like he wanted to throw up so i took him down but he was not throwing up. concerned i came back up and called the wife on FaceTime, he started making very loud sounds from his stomach / lungs and thats when we decided to rush Marley to the ER. Marley dint make it to the hospital. i reached within 20 minutes but i guess i was not fast enough for him. the doctors checked him thinking that his stomach may have turned but the ultrasound showed no signs of it. they did few other checks but could not find a reason for his demise.....

i spent the last 5 days crying and thinking, did i do something wrong, should i have left for the hospital before even calling the wife...... nothing made sense! my wife couldn't eat anything for 2 days and my partner in crime was 9000 miles away from me....... I'm sure my wife knew how guilty and helpless i was feeling.

she called me up few days back and broke down the whole situation for me:

she said, "work was slow and you spent the last month at home with Marley. that was meant to be. he needed that alone time with you. he went when it was so late in the night just so that he dint have to suffer a surgery or something or else he would have shown symptoms during the day. it had to be in his favorite place the CAR, he dint go just after i left or just before i came back or else I would have felt guilty that why dint i leave later or come back earlier....... and Most of all he went with you so that you couldn't blame me for anything. he wanted you to learn that no owner would ever let his child get into trouble. things just happen and this is what we call life!" - i know I'm lucky that i have a smart and loving wife.

Time will ease our pain. our hearts still hurt and i don't know when that will stop but we both know that we will never ever forget what Marley brought to us. it was not easy going through this alone. after Marley passed i slept next to him in the hospital for most an hour when the nurse came to take him away. 

i remember walked out of the hospital around 3;50am, feeling completely alone and helpless, i had to drive Marley's car back alone..... and then suddenly another owner who was at the same hospital followed me out and called out to me, "hey" she said, " you look broken! Can i give you a hug? i knew that was Marley hugging me, just in a different body. he was telling me drive back safely, don't let these stupid thoughts bother you. it was my time to go, to go help someone else now. i managed to do what i came to do at your house and now must move on so let me go with a smile. i still can't smile about it but i know i will see my son again!

i will always have dogs my entire life...... but i'll wait for the next one to choose me like Marley did!

sorry about this post being so long. made me cry again. ill add some pictures of OUR beautiful boy. he was lucky enough to have 2 loving families.


----------

